# Betta Poems



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi guys! 
I'm not the best poet, but I thought I'd try my luck with some betta poems! 
If you want a free, short (less than 10 line) poem about your betta, please reply to this thread with a picture of your betta, and some personality traits and quirks about him/her.
Hope you enjoy!
-BettaBoy11


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd like one please! Poems are fun. 







His name is Onyx. He's a king betta, and very shy. He was basically an impulse buy. I saw him one day and thought about him the rest of the day and then the next day I got him. And a new tank. Lemme see, quirks? Sometimes he'll eat all his food in one giant bite. And he flares at the siphon. I hope that's enough for you to work with. Thank you!


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Can I try? I have a headache and feel inspired to write a fish poem.


You tried to hide
in the back, where no one would see you.
I wasn't looking
at least, I thought I wasn't--
But somehow, you were still there when I closed my eyes.
And when people were talking they became
like waves on the shore, and my mind turned again
to you.
I had been captured by your shy beauty.
Would anyone else see you there? The thought
unbearable either way.
I would give you a home fit for a king!
I returned
You were still there
waiting for me
as you had been 
all along.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Ain't it awful? Now I'm tearing up over a poem I wrote to somebody else's fish!!!
I need a hard cider and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Didn't mean to steal your thunder, Bettaboy, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry it's not the best... Here it is:


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I love both of them! Thank you guys so much!


----------



## JumpingatSundown (Jan 13, 2017)

Picture# He won't let me
Personality# Sensitive, Skittish, Fast, Curious
Quirks# ???


----------

